# Don't Miss Another Shift! 034Motorsport Billet Shifter Bracket Bushing Kits Are in Stock!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Special Pricing: AVAILABLE*

We're pleased to announce special pricing on our 034Motorsport 034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Shifter Bracket Bushing Kit for the 8L Audi A3 with manual transmission! These kits are in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:

*034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Shifter Bracket Bushing Kit for Manual Transmissions*

*Retail:* $40.00 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $35.00 + Shipping

​
We're proud to offer 034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Shifter Bracket Bushing Kit for transverse Audi & Volkswagen vehicles with manual transmissions! Designed to improve shift quality and precision, these clear-anodized aluminum bushings prevent unwanted deflection caused by the factory rubber parts.

*Features:*

Manufactured from T6-6061 Billet Aluminum
Improved Shifting Feel & Accuracy
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Rubber Bushings
*Replaces:*

357 711 798 / 357711798
1J0 711 795 / 1J0711795
*Fitment:*

1996 - 2003 Audi A3/S3 (8L) - *Manual Transmission Only*
1998 - 2006 Audi TT (8N) - *Manual Transmission Only*
1999 - 2005 Volkswagen Golf / GLI / GTI / Jetta / New Beetle (MkIV) - *Manual Transmission Only*
2006 - 2013 Audi A3 (8P) - *Manual Transmission Only*
2006 - 2013 Audi TT / TTS / TTRS (8J) - *Manual Transmission Only*
2005 - 2009 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / GTI / Jetta / R32 / Rabbit (MkV) - *Manual Transmission Only*
2010 - 2013 Volkswagen Eos / GLI / Golf / GTI / Jetta / R (MkVI) - *Manual Transmission Only*
2014 - Present Audi A3 (8V) - *Manual Transmission Only*
2014 - Present Volkswagen GLI / Golf / GTI / Jetta / R (MkVII)- *Manual Transmission Only*
*Installation Instructions:*

MkVI Volkswagen Golf 2.5L: *Web* - *PDF*
8J Audi TTRS 2.5T: *Web* - *PDF*
*Please Note:* Installation on other supported models is similar to those above, but removal of parts limiting access to the shifter bracket may vary.
Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty more of these ready to ship to a kind, loving home! :thumbup:


----------

